# Sub for arugula?



## lyndalou (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a recipe for an arugula and parmesan salad that I want to serve to dinner guests on Friday. Problem: I can't always find really good fresh arugula. What would you all suggest as a sibstitute? Maybe baby spinach ?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Alix (Aug 31, 2005)

I think baby spinach would work.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 31, 2005)

baby spinach for sure, not quite the same bite, but a little fresh lemon juice can make it nicely tangy.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep, I'd go with baby spinach!  It'll be great.


----------



## amber (Aug 31, 2005)

Maybe chicory, escarole, or endive?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2005)

Lynda,

It depends on if you want that little bite the arugala gives..Spinach is wonderful, but if you want the nip, try escarole or endive..My favorite is escarole, it has a little nip, and a little chew to it, and it takes evoo, balsamic or wine vinegar and the parm would be great.. What ever you choose, I know your guests will leave your table very happy and full 
kadesma


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2005)

If you can't find good fresh rocket (arugala) then sure - use something else. I like kadesma's suggestions about escarole. Something that might be a little closer would be cress - water, garden, winter. The thing that arugala brings to the dish is the "bite" ... and spinach isn't going to have that.

No matter what green you use I'm sure your guests will love it.


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you all. I do want the "bite" so will look for escarole. I had thought of watercress, Michael, but can't get that here, either.  How about raddicchio? Any opinions?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2005)

IMO radiccio and endive have a bitter "bite," while arugula and cress have a peppery "bite."  They are really different to me.

I'd go with a mixture of baby spinach and cress.  If you don't have cress either, I personally would just use the spinach because i don't much care for the bitterness of radiccio and endive.

But you can basically use whatever tastes good to you.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 2, 2005)

For the closest duplication to the flavor of arugula, you'd want to probably use either Mizuna or Baby Mustard Greens. Tatsoi would also work but it will probably be harder to find than most other greens. Chicory and Baby Dandelion Greens would work as well, but they tend to lean towards more bitter than peppery.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 2, 2005)

Humm .... I did leave out the word "peppery" didn't I jennyema?


----------



## jennyema (Sep 3, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Humm .... I did leave out the word "peppery" didn't I jennyema?


 

I think you did, but I knew what you meant and agree with you on the cress = rocket "bite."

But, IMO, there are lots of kinds of "bites" and radiccio bites me in a bad way


----------

